# monitor heater repair help



## speakers3

Does anyone out there know how to fix a problem with a monitor heater.
It intermittently shuts down ( temperature indicator flashes). when reset its fine for an undetermined length of time, could be a day or two or a matter of hours. Does anyone have experience in this field. Thank You, Tony


----------



## mrkool

Have you checked to see if it dirty or clogged up?


----------



## Bnystrom

*What model Monitor is it?*

Some of them, specifically the 422 have problems with the flame sensor shorting against the burner ring, which will cause the heater to shut itself down. The problem is that the burner ring becomes warped and needs to be replaced. Sometimes you can tweak the shape of the flame sensor and get it to work, but it's a hit or miss proposition and a temporary fix at best.


----------



## jimmyj555

Check the article on basic repairs of Monitor Oil heaters at jimmyj555.com


----------



## Bnystrom

*Good article*

I agree with what you've said. 

My Monitor 422 was 6 or 7 years old (with no maintenance) and had the following problems:

- The flame sensor kept shorting on the burner ring, shutting down the heater.
- The flame was yellow and flashed frequently.

The unit was WAY overdue for basic burner service and I had been putting up with these problems for a couple of seasons. I knew it wasn't running efficiently and $3/gal kerosene provided the incentive I needed to service it. In online/email conversations with Monitor techs, I was told that I needed to replace the burner ring and burner cloth.

I ended up rebuilding it with a complete new burner pot and flame ring ($200 for the parts). It was a much easier job than I anticipated. Although it took me ~2 hours, the next time it will take considerably less, as I know exactly what's involved. I plan to rebuild the original burner pot by cleaning it and installing new burner cloth, so I'll only have to buy a new burner ring next time ($75), saving me $125. The reason I spent the extra money this time was that it was the middle of the heating season and I didn't have the time to clean the old burner pot and wait for the cement for the burner cloth to dry (~24 hours). Now, I can rebuild the old burner pot at my convenience and have it ready when I need it in 3 years or so (I vow to do maintenance as necessary, this time).

Here are a few tips for anyone considering this job.

- Directions for the job are included in the repair manual (~$30). I stumbled upon a copy that was posted online, but couldn't find it again. Searching may turn it up.

- If you're not sure how the heater is assembled, take digital pictures of the process so you can easily retrace your steps.

- Keep the screws with the parts they attach.

- The one special tool you'll need is a #2 Phillips screwdriver that's ~24" long. It's necessary to get to the left rear screw that holds the burner housing to the base (and it's handy for the right-rear screw). I used 1/4" drive screwdriver handle with a pair of 10", extensions on it to get the necessary length. I installed a 1/4" socket on the end, then inserted a Phillips screwdriver bit. It worked fine.

- Avoid inverting the burner housing until after you've removed the burner pot. Otherwise, loose debris will fall into the end of the housing where it can be difficult to remove (it gets caught in baffles in the housing). Lay the housing on it's side when removing the burner pot and it's four screws.

- The gasket at the bottom of the burner will need to be replaced. Monitor wants ~$20 for the part, but I found a similar 6 5/8" diameter gasket at a heating supplier for $3.49. I had to enlarge the inner diameter from 4 3/8" to 5 1/4" to match the ID of the burner housing, but that took all of 5 minutes. I used some of the trimmings to fill some unneeded holes in the gasket, but that probably wasn't necessary. 

- I marked the holes for the burner housing screws on the gasket with a pencil, then punched them out with a leather punch, but you could probably just drive the screws right through the gasket material without punching the holes.

- The gasket between the burner pot and the burner housing did not need replacing on mine, but it may on others. I've been told that rope burner gasket material works best there.

After the rebuild, the heater fired right up and it's running like new. It was well worth the effort and I won't hesitate to do it again when necessary.
Anyone with reasonable mechanical aptitude can handle this job.

* One warning:* the new gasket material will give off a pretty serious odor the first time you start the heater, so be prepared to ventilate the room for the first half hour or so. After the material has been thoroughly heated once, you won't get any odors.


----------



## artsoa

speakers3 said:


> Does anyone out there know how to fix a problem with a monitor heater.
> It intermittently shuts down ( temperature indicator flashes). when reset its fine for an undetermined length of time, could be a day or two or a matter of hours. Does anyone have experience in this field. Thank You, Tony


Try open front cover 6 screws then open burn can. there is a round cover it is hot when running it twist off 1/4 turn. there is a tube witch drips fuel on to a matt then burns the tube end gets carboned up look for carbon at the bottom of drip tube unplug the heater before you do any thing.


----------



## beenthere

I hope was able to fix it within the 2 years since he made his post.


----------



## sarlaud

*monitor 422 parts*

Is there any place online to order parts for a 422?


----------



## dhallstead

sarlaud said:


> Is there any place online to order parts for a 422?


 No answer for a good place to orders parts for a 422 monitor?


----------



## FordMan59

sarlaud said:


> Is there any place online to order parts for a 422?


I know this post is a few months old, but there are sellers on ebay who have parts for monitor heaters.


----------



## dhallstead

*Thank you*

Looking for motherboard for 422


----------



## dhallstead

dhallstead said:


> Looking for motherboard for 422


still looking for a good place to buy 422 parts. Seen ebay parts hickory home and garden is a good place but need motherboard


----------



## jsc1222

hi ,
try ebay they have some parts for alot of the monitor oil heaters at least thats where i got mine.


----------



## FordMan59

dhallstead said:


> still looking for a good place to buy 422 parts. Seen ebay parts hickory home and garden is a good place but need motherboard


If you're still looking for the motherboard either call Hickory Home and Garden at the number listed on their web site or contact Mathis Electronics to get your old board repaired. I think Mathis charges $135 to repair the motherboard.


----------



## dhallstead

Thank you. I will call, but motherboard is cracked. Dropped electrical panal hit the motherboard and cracked it.


----------



## poppers

on my 441 the fan will not kick on. The fuel light comes on lighting halfway. Appox 2 mins later goes out and 2min later the fuel light starts flashing. There is some heat but no fan


----------



## jakbruce2012

*monitor starts, then goes out 2 min later*

This is a sign that the flame rod is not sensing flame, it is either very dirty, loose wired, or warped in such a way that it no longer reaches the flame at half power.

I currently have one that does not register flame on the lowest burner setting, however runs fine at half or above. It dies just after the room hits the set temp and the burner pulls back to level 1.


----------



## heater man

have a 442 and runs about 4 min then shuts down. no code. burner indicator on top has all lights blinking and doesn't restart unless starting manually . Flame rod wasn't fried but needed cleaning. cleaned it up but still does same thing,
any ideas?

Jon


----------



## roughneck

heater man said:


> have a 442 and runs about 4 min then shuts down. no code. burner indicator on top has all lights blinking and doesn't restart unless starting manually . Flame rod wasn't fried but needed cleaning. cleaned it up but still does same thing,
> any ideas?
> 
> Jon


This is a 15 year old thread was last posted in 7 years ago. 
You’d be best to start your own thread with all relevant information.


----------

